# 50L + 5DM3 focus? What about your experience with other lenses?



## Bosman (Jun 12, 2012)

So the 50L and 5DM3 is a winning combo but has anyone been able to use other focus points on the 5dm3 because i dont feel comfortable using it with anything other than the center since the other focus points don't accurately focus it seems. I wonder if there will be an update to the 50L since i don't think its going to work well with the 5dm3... I wanted to shoot a wedding with it but now i am not sure i want it to be my main lens on the 5dm3 because focus recompose is a pain when doing journalism action type candids. I used the 5D and the 70-200L II and it focuses very accurately. The 24-70 hasn't had much time on my 5DM3 but it seems ok.
Has anyone else been able to get accurate focus with the 50L on the 5DM3?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Bosman said:


> So the 50L and 5DM3 is a winning combo but has anyone been able to use other focus points on the 5dm3 because i dont feel comfortable using it with anything other than the center since the other focus points don't accurately focus it seems. I wonder if there will be an update to the 50L since i don't think its going to work well with the 5dm3... I wanted to shoot a wedding with it but now i am not sure i want it to be my main lens on the 5dm3 because focus recompose is a pain when doing journalism action type candids. I used the 5D and the 70-200L II and it focuses very accurately. The 24-70 hasn't had much time on my 5DM3 but it seems ok.
> Has anyone else been able to get accurate focus with the 50L on the 5DM3?



I'll be doing a full test of the 50 f/1.2L on a 5D Mark III on Wednesday. I will try outter autofocus points at a variety of apertures and let you know what I find.


----------



## Bosman (Jun 12, 2012)

> I'll be doing a full test of the 50 f/1.2L on a 5D Mark III on Wednesday. I will try outter autofocus points at a variety of apertures and let you know what I find.


Cool.


----------



## Cfunkexplosion (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't have the 50L, but you also asked about other lenses. I just got the 85L, and I've found the outer points to be just fine. I use only the cross type ones, but so far I'm seeing good results from them at 1.2.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 14, 2012)

it's likely not the autofocus system as much as it may be focus shift on the lens when it stops down to take the exposure.. it is supposed to be one of the issues with that lens that plays into whether owners decide they love or hate the lens..


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 14, 2012)

Tammy said:


> it's likely not the autofocus system as much as it may be focus shift on the lens when it stops down to take the exposure.. it is supposed to be one of the issues with that lens that plays into whether owners decide they love or hate the lens..



Maybe. But I think the OP's questions have some merit. I used a 5D Mark III all day today with two lenses: 70-200mm f/2.8L II IS and the 50mm f/1.2L. First off, let me say that this combination produced some very, very good images that I am absolutely pleased with. Since the OP posted his question a few days ago, I thought I'd pay attention to the 50 f/1.2L. I did shoot some action photos today, and I was really disappointed on how this lens focused in AI Servo mode. I could keep hearing the motor run, adjusting, adjusting, although the surface of the object moving was flat and not highlight blown, the camera should have had no problem focusing in and then locking, but the lens kept "searching." That was annoying. By the way, that was even with the center point. So then I shot some darker situations with an outter focus point, and again, in AI Servo mode, it hunted like crazy. It was close, but it kept hunting for that "little bit better focus" it was trying to do. Keep in mind some of these shots were way down at f/8-f/11! On the other hand, I used the 70-200 lens in the same situations and had no problems whatsoever. The answer is that I don't know. My next test will be portraits stopped down and wide open. 

My conclusion is that I was disappointed with the lens in AI Servo mode. The 50 f/1.4 has not given me this problem at all on the same camera body. However, the images that were produced when it did lock focus perfectly were absolutely astounding, so overall I love the lens.


----------



## drjlo (Jun 18, 2012)

I use Al Servo with lenses like 70-200 II, 135L but use one-shot with lenses like 50L and 85L II, which just aren't designed for that kind of shooting. But I would be lost without them for one-shot portraiture.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 9, 2012)

drjlo said:


> I use Al Servo with lenses like 70-200 II, 135L but use one-shot with lenses like 50L and 85L II, which just aren't designed for that kind of shooting. But I would be lost without them for one-shot portraiture.


I agree with drjlo, this type of lens is not made to work in servo. Single shot will get you a ton of great images! Since i discovered this on the 85L, 35L and 50L i don't expect good things in servo. Get your camera out focus on one thing and shoot it in servo, then switch servo off using single shot and you will see it locks on and gets you the shot without hunting. Its just a thing about fast primes, you can't ask this of them for some reason. It may have to do with the refined focussing being fast lenses. Its like the focus screw threads are way closer than other lens system screws i'd guess just because the slightest hand focussing requires absolute precision at F1.2/F1.4. The in focus area is paper thin so it is tricky. The 5dm3 certainly has tamed this a bit with its excellent focus system. Also what you learn is you take multiple shots of everything working in shallowness. The 70-200 is incredible on the 5dm3. I did find that when shooting a bike portion of a triathlon i should have switched shooting modes to the bike icon as often times id get one in focus and one out when shooting bikes. I'll try it next chance i shoot a tri where i am doing the bike portion. Also i have both first and second shot set to lock focus before taking hte shot but like the 7D it comes awfully close when it is out of focus, thumbnails of the image make it appear in focus util you bring it up on the computer monitor.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 9, 2012)

I use the 85 f/1.2L II in AI Servo mode on my 1D Mark IV and it works great for action and sports. The 50 1.2L not so much.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 9, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> I use the 85 f/1.2L II in AI Servo mode on my 1D Mark IV and it works great for action and sports. The 50 1.2L not so much.


The 85L does a bit better in servo for some reason, still I wouldn't use servo unless i had to. I no longer own the 85L but mine was version 1. I am craving an 85 again but would probably go to the sigma 85 F1.4 making it the first non-canon lens i'd own. Its just a proven lens and you can't deny it rocks, the build quality is no where near the 85L though. Still i wouldn't use it in rain or bad conditions anyway, just portraits and PJ.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 9, 2012)

Bosman said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > I use the 85 f/1.2L II in AI Servo mode on my 1D Mark IV and it works great for action and sports. The 50 1.2L not so much.
> ...



I'd be insane to argue with that. No, the 85L was not my first choice believe me, for sports. For some reason, when I grabbed my camera bag to go to the bball game, it was already mounted on my camera. Normally I'd choose the safer 85 f/1.8 for bbal!! 

However, the images I got during that game with the 85L were just something extra special than the 85 f/1.8 was giving me as far as IQ. So I began experimenting and for some reason, if you track in AI Servo mode for a while, maybe give the focus a second or two, it hits everytime. Again though, I agree, much, much better for still and portrait shots. For instance I photographed a lady holding her baby for the first time in the hospital yesterday and used the 85L and even then it still took about one full second to focus lock, so in bball season I'll go back to the 85 f/1.8.

Btw, I shot entirely with the 50L and 85L and there is just something magical about the color rendition with those lenses that you do not see indoors with the 50 f/1.4 and 85 f/1.8. Why 50 and 85? Boy that room was tight!!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 9, 2012)

The 50L is great on my 5Dc. I dont fret using it on the outer points on my 7D, so it should be fine for the 5D3. 8)


----------



## SandyP (Jul 9, 2012)

I use the 50L on my 5D Mark III at every wedding, for most of the way. It's my favorite combo along with the 35L as well. I use those two lenses for almost the entire wedding. 

Focusing with the 5D3 is very good with the 50L, it's not as perfect as with the 35L, but the 50 is still a great joy to use, certainly it has become much nicer to use on the 5D3 than it was on my 5D2.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 9, 2012)

With the 50L I had to shoot without a flash (none allowed in the nursery) so I opened it up to about f/2 and ISO 2000 right on the baby's body, focusing on the face, and the results were absolutely fantastic. I am very pleased with that lens. Outside with low ISO I play it safer with my 1Ds III and 50 f/1.4. The color saturation seems to be better in low light/indoors for the 50L vs. the 1.4. Nice lens for sure.

Overall, I think the 24L, 35L, 50L, 85L, 135L, and 200L, if you can afford all of that, would be the world's best set of lenses out of all companies up to 200mm.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> The 50L is great on my 5Dc. I dont fret using it on the outer points on my 7D, so it should be fine for the 5D3. 8)


I havent trusted the outer focus points on the 50L at shallow DOF, its off enough to screw things up. I only use the cross precision focus points too.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 13, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Overall, I think the 24L, 35L, 50L, 85L, 135L, and 200L, if you can afford all of that, would be the world's best set of lenses out of all companies up to 200mm.



And if people just bought all of these L lenses, it would make half of the threads in this forum unnecessary


----------



## Bosman (Jul 15, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> With the 50L I had to shoot without a flash (none allowed in the nursery) so I opened it up to about f/2 and ISO 2000 right on the baby's body, focusing on the face, and the results were absolutely fantastic. I am very pleased with that lens. Outside with low ISO I play it safer with my 1Ds III and 50 f/1.4. The color saturation seems to be better in low light/indoors for the 50L vs. the 1.4. Nice lens for sure.
> 
> Overall, I think the 24L, 35L, 50L, 85L, 135L, and 200L, if you can afford all of that, would be the world's best set of lenses out of all companies up to 200mm.


Are you using outer focus points without issues? Maybe i need to run more focus testing with the combo to bring up my confidence.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bosman,

For the majority of my photography, I am using center point AF only. Only time I use outter points is during sports and usually I am not using any of the lenses I listed.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 16, 2012)

my sigma 85 f1.4 is bang on target super accurate
I just got the new smooth finish sigma 50 f1.4 and its the same super accurate
its a beast of a lens for a 50 mm though not much smaller than the 85 but its got IQ in spades


----------



## Bosman (Jul 16, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> my sigma 85 f1.4 is bang on target super accurate
> I just got the new smooth finish sigma 50 f1.4 and its the same super accurate
> its a beast of a lens for a 50 mm though not much smaller than the 85 but its got IQ in spades


Wow, they made a 50 1.4 about as big as an 85? strange...Does it have is or something?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 18, 2012)

Bosman said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > my sigma 85 f1.4 is bang on target super accurate
> ...


 nope just tons of glass, 77m filter same as the 85
the lens diameter is pretty much identical to the 85 it's barrel is just shorter probably 70% of the hieght of the 85 at a rough guess without measuring. i'm so happy to finally have a 50mm that meets this standard of image quality!


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 18, 2012)

Works for me. This was at f1.2 5D3. It's a screen shot so sharpness is not the best. I focus and recomposed just a little. The actual focus was on the boy's eye.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 18, 2012)

This is the photo. The above was a cropped screen shot off my iMac.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 31, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> This is the photo. The above was a cropped screen shot off my iMac.


How many shots did you take to get the keeper? By the way, what a fantastic capture! What parent wouldnt love a shot like this of their kiddo?


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I also agree with the 5DIII and the 70-200 2.8II, there you have an awesome combo. You have the speed and sharpness plus the bonus of no flash.


----------

